# Black screen wont boot



## mandrbrown (Jan 18, 2011)

I had a few messages saying i was being attacked my a virus, than the screen went blue with a warning, than shut off. I have been un able to reboot the computer. When i turn it on all i have is a black screen. some light in the back ground. i bought a new windows 7 for the hard drive but it is not letteng me do anything. when i push ctrl alt del it shuts down, boots backup and then gos to this page where it is the computer name, the owners name, and what i want to do. press f9 for boot- f10 for settings-f12 for network boot. i pressed f9 to boot from the cd and nothing. please help. i have a Compaq refurbished 82g. i think. i really need help.


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

Are you able to get to the BIOS.. or the system shuts down?


----------

